
Why Google IS afraid of Microsoft, big time - kevinxray
http://blogs.zdnet.com/micro-markets/?p=1191
======
mattjaynes
He he, yeah, I'm sure Sergey and Larry are having lots of sleepless nights
over at the googleplex ;)

